# Hamster help please!!!!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just been woken up by a vomit injuicing smell! and I found its coming from the hamster shes female 17 1/2 weeks could she be in season? are they ment to smell, the smell makes me gag eughh! Might have to sleep down stairs tonite!!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

anyoneeee.....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say she is in season. They come into season every 4 days ish for a few hours! Usually reeeeeekkkkssss lol x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oo thankks lol oo and it reeeeekes alright ! i feel very sick! and have to sleep in it eugh! does that mean shes ready for breeding? x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> oo thankks lol oo and it reeeeekes alright ! i feel very sick! and have to sleep in it eugh! does that mean shes ready for breeding? x


Awww bless! Are you wanting to breed her?

In season...........or in heat.............means she will be receptive to male. But if you are planning on breeding (forgive me if your not!) then please please talk with someone who is knowlegdable. Breeding hammie's can be heartbreaking.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yeep, well thts the plan wasn't sure on when to I enw had to be under 6 months I guess shes ready to now, she is a right charactor, im staring out her through the cage with discust and shes just like sorrrrry lol x

there she is museli!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> yeep, well thts the plan wasn't sure on when to I enw had to be under 6 months I guess shes ready to now, she is a right charactor, im staring out her through the cage with discust and shes just like sorrrrry lol x
> 
> there she is museli!


Can i just ask you to talk it through with experienced Hammy breeders on here? Breeding Hamsters is not to be taken lightly and can be devastating to your much loved Hamster.

I am sorry in advance of you know about Hamster breeding. But on here we like to try and make new breeders (of any animal) aware of the whole situation and responsiobilty that comes with breeding.

xx

P.S I am not a breeder! I am only trying to ensure you and your Hammy have vital outlets for research of breedings!

Oooh just seen the picture!!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

hey no worries its good you make sure people know what there doing  its my first time breeding, ive been researching for quite afew weeks and have a notebook full of facts and info etc, and i know they can have loads of babies in one go etc, I know abou the mum and babies diet and not to move or touch them for 3 weeks etc, I have extra cages and afew homes already lined up an plan on keeping 1 if not 2, so im hoping it all works out  x

oo and i solved the smeel proplem!! scented candles ahaa! x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> hey no worries its good you make sure people know what there doing  its my first time breeding, ive been researching for quite afew weeks and have a notebook full of facts and info etc, and i know they can have loads of babies in one go etc, I know abou the mum and babies diet and not to move or touch them for 3 weeks etc, I have extra cages and afew homes already lined up an plan on keeping 1 if not 2, so im hoping it all works out  x


Sounds like your informed  i really hope all works out for you. Have you got the male?

If you need any advice or help etc there are some great people on here!!
xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yeep the male is my brother hamsters bought form different places  so their not siblings hehe, hope he is ready I no they are ready from liek 3 weeks old he is about 9 or 10 weeks so he should be able to do the deed! x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, she's gorgeous! I wish you and her well with the breeding, and if you do breed her please post pictures of the babies when they are old enough for you to go around


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yeppiee I will get loads of pics when there up and about lol, yey I smell raspberry candle now not the vile smell ahaa!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I would say she is in season. They come into season every 4 days ish for a few hours! Usually reeeeeekkkkssss lol x


I think I must always sleep through Rilos smell, and must have for Coale too!
lucky me


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's a pretty girl! What hamstery is she from?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> She's a pretty girl! What hamstery is she from?


She's a pet shop bought hamster so not from a hamstery.

Seeing as you don't know the family history behind either hamster, you don't know what to expect. You could get a perfectly healthy litter but the other hand, you get hamsters with missing limbs, missing eyes etc...

Also, i believe i read somewhere that scented candles can be very bad for small animals.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think your hamster is lovely but I would definately advise against breeding from her, to get set up properly you will need spare cages and lots of them just in case the babies dont find homes, you should get breeding stock from a breeder who you trust and whos hamsters come from lines whos health and teperament they know for generations. As I said your hammy is gorgeous but then so are all of mine, I own male and females and have tons of spare cages so am in a good position to start breeding them and I still would never do it. If you go ahead with it I wish you loads of luck and hope all the babies are healthy and find wonderful homes and I will enjoy looking at their pics but please give it a lot more thought. xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Ah, I wasn't reading thoroughly, I didn't know she was a pet shop hamster. Seriously reconcider(sp) your choice on breeding her, the babies could have serious health risks, and they might not survive, and the pregnancy could put major stress on the mother


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Also, i believe i read somewhere that scented candles can be very bad for small animals.


I swore I've heard that aswell, but I didn't mention it because I wasn't 100% positive about it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i blame them for coales death!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I swore I've heard that aswell, but I didn't mention it because I wasn't 100% positive about it


I know for certain that insence sticks can cause problems but i read somewhere about scented candles too.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

metame said:


> i blame them for coales death!


What happened to Coale??

Also I just had a quick search and it turnes out scented candles and air freshener are bad to use around hamsters, their lungs aren't stong enough to handle them!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oooo I think they mated tonite!!  tho the female is running around her cage like a nutter now? is this safe!! I no I have to remove the upper level and wheel etc is it best to do this now or wait afew days? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry if Im asking an obvious question but when you say you 'think' they mated, were you watching them? Are they in her cage together?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> What happened to Coale??
> 
> Also I just had a quick search and it turnes out scented candles and air freshener are bad to use around hamsters, their lungs aren't stong enough to handle them!


when she got ill i was away. Rilo, who was with one friend was fine, but Coale was with another friend and she got wet tail and died. I know they cant directly cause wet tail, but i know the friend i left her with uses incense AND scented candles and so in retrospect i blame this on her death seen as she was the one d had the longest out of the two and that was the only difference.

Anyway, this time, ash and rilo are being left in my room and another friend is having my keys.

yes. *nods*


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry if Im asking an obvious question but when you say you 'think' they mated, were you watching them? Are they in her cage together?


Oo god no we were watching them the holeee time, we put them in a seperate tub and they defo did the deed but obviously can't be 100% sure he got anything in lol :/ if tht makes sense x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> Oo god no we were watching them the holeee time, we put them in a seperate tub and they defo did the deed but obviously can't be 100% sure he got anything in lol :/ if tht makes sense x


no I dont understand explain for me :lol:, haha hmmm better not eh.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

haahaaa lol lets just say if he's done the job properly then she should be pregnant!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marcia said:


> She's a pet shop bought hamster so not from a hamstery.
> 
> Seeing as you don't know the family history behind either hamster, you don't know what to expect. You could get a perfectly healthy litter but the other hand, you get hamsters with missing limbs, missing eyes etc...
> 
> Also, i believe i read somewhere that scented candles can be very bad for small animals.


Yeah I guessed that would be the case 
I just thought that maybe as she was breeding she would have come from a hamstery.

She should not have been bred from, and now its too late to do anything about it.

I don't see why you couldn't have just kept her as a pet personally.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Yeah I guessed that would be the case
> I just thought that maybe as she was breeding she would have come from a hamstery.
> 
> She should not have been bred from, and now its too late to do anything about it.
> ...


I no loadds of people who have bred from pet shop animals with no problems, aslong as both male and female are healthy its okay x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I no loadds of people who have bred from pet shop animals with no problems, aslong as both male and female are healthy its okay x


This is it though, it's not ok. It's very poor and irresponsible breeding. And you'll find that the majority of pet shop bred animals have very poor health, don't live as long as they should and won't be as tame.

There could be a history of teeth problems, stokes, wet tail but to name a few and breeding could unleash those problems.
Breeding is also a stressful time for the female and unless you know what you are doing 100%, you could have problems on your hands.

We are only saying this because we care. We're not having a go at you or anything  You wouldn't believe the difference between a pet shop bought hamster and a well bred one.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

My pet shop hamsters seem to have a lot of underlying health problems, for one thing Stella and Sausage are always sneezing for some reason! Sausage has really flaky skin (which I'm pretty sure isn't mites because it has been like it for a while and I never see him scratching but tell me if I'm wrong!). Stella had a stroke which isn't good either as I thought she was going to die and I think things like that can run in bloodlines so all her siblings might have the same thing happen to them 

I hope your litter are ok as its too late now, but I personally wouldn't breed pet shop hamsters as you never know what their parents were like etc


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Marcia said:


> This is it though, it's not ok. It's very poor and irresponsible breeding. And you'll find that the majority of pet shop bred animals have very poor health, don't live as long as they should and won't be as tame.
> 
> There could be a history of teeth problems, stokes, wet tail but to name a few and breeding could unleash those problems.
> Breeding is also a stressful time for the female and unless you know what you are doing 100%, you could have problems on your hands.
> ...


But the pet shop I got mine from wasn't a huge brand one its a small local pet shop where the animals are handled everday and, really well looked after and the breeder tey get theirs from lives in my village :/ and when muesili has her's if I can't find good homes for all of them, they will take some of them  x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> But the pet shop I got mine from wasn't a huge brand one its a small local pet shop where the animals are handled everday and, really well looked after and the breeder tey get theirs from lives in my village :/ and when muesili has her's if I can't find good homes for all of them, they will take some of them  x


Ok well if you know for sure that your pet shop has a local breeder then thats better, but most small animals from pet shops still come from rodent farms the same as the big ones like pets at home.

I would hate to breed hamsters and then give them to a pet shop - that would be my worst nightmare. i wouldn't be able to just hand them over knowing that they could end up in a home where they are abused or not looked after properly. At least if you rehome them yourself you can check that the person wanting to adopt a hamster seems trustworthy rather than a parent buying a hamster for their child and not knowing the first thing about them and the child getting bored and the hamster being dumped 

I don't really understand your reasons for breeding them though, if you are just going to give them away?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Ok well if you know for sure that your pet shop has a local breeder then thats better, but most small animals from pet shops still come from rodent farms the same as the big ones like pets at home.
> 
> I would hate to breed hamsters and then give them to a pet shop - that would be my worst nightmare. i wouldn't be able to just hand them over knowing that they could end up in a home where they are abused or not looked after properly. At least if you rehome them yourself you can check that the person wanting to adopt a hamster seems trustworthy rather than a parent buying a hamster for their child and not knowing the first thing about them and the child getting bored and the hamster being dumped
> 
> I don't really understand your reasons for breeding them though, if you are just going to give them away?


I'm going to keep 1 possibly 2, and find good homes for as many others as I can, but when they get old enough that they are coming up to being seperated into singles then I may have give them to the pet shop, but it completly depends on how many she has, and I know my local pet shop dosen't just let them go to anyone u get quite a grilling before buying any animal from them.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

in terms of health I would say there are probably differences. I was told that Domino was from a breeder, who travelled up to my local pet shop quite a way, I can't comment on there reputabilness (if thats a word :wink but I always get comments on how big and she is in comparison to their hamsters, i've heard that is a trait of quality hamsters. And in comparison to rolo who is from [email protected] he is jumpy and skinny, no matter how many treats I give him. they are still loveable and I wouldn't change them, but I would def buy from a breeder in future but I found it hard finding one and like every one does you seen the 'one' cutie and can't resist and then evetually you end up with cages that are bigger than your own tv! And I know breeding it tempting I read loads about it but so much can go so wrong and I wouldn't want to have that on my shoulders as gentics are quite complicated, and you can even end up with babies with no eyes, b/c of the white belly gene! and then it may sound harsh but no one will want them. anyway good luck, and maybe if breeding is something you find you enjoy maybe you could liase with quality breeders and aquire some with good background.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Of course there's differences. Would you get a puppy/kitten from a pet shop and breed them? I would hope not. It's just the same with hamsters. I don't see why anyone would risk their pets health, just to supply a pet shop, as you have said you might do. Poor hamster is all I can say. Just because she's healthy now, doesn't mean she will stay healthy. Then you could possibly have passed it on to more babies. Plus, you won't know where they might be going and how they would be treated.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

after my experience with a bad breeder this week is all i can say is silly girl i hope you know you will probaly end up with deformed ill babys and not only that they very hard to sex and you will probally end up with hundreds im no expert and i dont meen to cause offence to anybody but i think you have made a really bad move especially as you dont know the back ground of mother and farther


----------

